# Looking for my furbaby!



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I wanted to post this here so maybe I might find a breeder who can help me! I am looking for a female maltese! woowoo! I live in MS and have two yorkie females!!! Hopefully someone can help me out!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I wanted to post this here so maybe I might find a breeder who can help me! I am looking for a female maltese! woowoo! I live in MS and have two yorkie females!!! Hopefully someone can help me out!!![/B]



Is this email, sent yesterday from you?

My name is ----------------- and I am wanting to add a new maltese female to my household! I have 2 yorkie girls that are wonderful but I also have fallen in love with the maltese! Please let me know the price and if any are available! I hope so!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I think sooo! I sent some emails to alot of ppl that I saw listed on some sites as breeders!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I see that the person who emailed me had the same first name. 

Perhaps if you tell the list a little more of what you are looking for, we can point you in the direction of someone we would recommend. What are your expectations for the pup--pet/show/interested in breeding/size/price, etc.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#000099">Oh ok! I just want it as pet quality but I definitely would like to have a silky coat if at all possible! I really want the long hair! And I guess the price range I am going for is around 500.00







! Size isn't just a big deal to me but 4-5lbs would be awesome!</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> <span style="color:#000099">Oh ok! I just want it as pet quality but I definitely would like to have a silky coat if at all possible! I really want the long hair! And I guess the price range I am going for is around 500.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can tell you a few to stay away from around here (local puppymills). I don't know anyone who (even the mills) sells Maltese for that low a price. I would suggest you save longer and continue your research.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#660000">Ok thanks!







</span>


----------

